# Takeshi Saji’s exposed core



## robatista (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello,

I’ve came across three or four 6 years+ Sajis and I noticed they have a fairly chunky amount of core just before cladding starts.

I’ve been observing though newer ones are consistently coming with a very narrow bit of exposed core.
Sometimes the cladding is just a couple of millimetres from the very edge, which I find not good when it comes to sharpening-life until you need to give it a wider bevel or even thin it down, in order to get your main steel out at your knife edge.

I was wondering if anyone has noticed it too?

* Apologies in case this wasn’t the right place to post this. This is my very first post.


----------

